# RP Server



## eninaj (10. August 2009)

Huhu, wer kann mir wohl bitte einen Rollenspiel SErver erkären ??
LG Janine


----------



## alburak (10. August 2009)

bin kein wow rp-ler, aber ich meine das man auf einem rp server versucht auch ingame zu bleiben. 

man redet nicht über das fussballspiel bayern gegen schalke, sondern das spannende rennen gestern nacht in der schimmernde ebene. ausserdem versucht man die gespräche aus der sicht des ingame chars zu machen.

es gibt auch namenregel, was ide meisten nicht einhalten. bin selber kein rpler finde sowas aber auch traurig.
habe gestern nacht einen char auf einem rp server angefangen und innerhalb der ersten 10 minuten sah ich auch viele leute in nordhain. aber es gibt absolut keine gespräche. also goldhain gelaufen, da sassen 4 80er am lagerfeuer und kwatschten. wollte aber nicht stören und hab weitergeschaut.
kaum bin ich in sw angekommen, sehe ich nur leute mit namen die ich selber (nochmal zur errinerung kein rpler) nicht zulassen würde.

btw: die meisten kündigen an wenn sie das rp für einen moment verlassen mit ooc. out of character.


----------



## Kelan (19. August 2009)

Eine gute Einführung findest du in diesem Thread. Und falls du es ganz genau wissen möchtest, dann ackere dich am besten mal hier durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

